# Lets see some videos of your horse driving!



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, the driving section here seems to be a little slow. Lets kick it up by sharing videos of our horses driving. Here is a view from the cart while driving Cliff.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, that's either a really loud cart or a really gravelly road.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, the cart is loud. It is about 100 years old and still has the original steel rimmed wheels. It was one of my great ebay finds. I don't show in it but it has made a great work cart.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

watching that makes me want to go out and drive now... I will post a movie in the next few days


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice video! I haven't driven for a few years (only jogged race horses since then.)


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

Where do you get the carts from?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

The cart in my video was on ebay but we had to go central Indiana to get it. I bought my show cart from my mother in law who picked it up at a tack swap she went to. They were both pretty good deals. You can also find carts in tack classifieds.


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

Is driving a cart hard? I do not own one and I never even riden in one.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

It is not really hard but you do need to learn to balance yourself in the cart.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Let me see what I have online...

This was Chili and I back in July of 07. Must've been a bad day, one of the very few times we've knocked a cone!


Ah yes, now that I see the dressage, I do recall that being a bad day! And sorry it's shaky a bit, hubby took this while holding his own horse, not easy 


Hubby's dressage test. Not so good for him, either. And the cam quite on me just a bit too soon.


That's all I have. We normally stick to photos.
Jessi


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

That cone event looks like a lot of fun! What is it called?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

It's combined driving, and it's a BLAST!!!!!!  It's driving's version of eventing, cones is one section of three. The other two are dressage and the marathon which has hazards (which is a group of things you have to go around certain spots in a certain order).

You can learn about it here: index (geared towards minis, but it applies to big ones, too


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I really wish I could competitively pleasure drive my paint, but he's not tall enough and we'd never do well at the bigger shows.  Looks like a blast though!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Not tall enough??? Never heard that in terms of driving! (of course the only breed show driving I"m familiar with is minis haha)


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Haha! Yours might fall into the category of 'too tall!'

I show APHA, and hunters and pleasure driving horses should look like TBs, only with some color. lol, my horse is barely 15.1 and stocky with a really nice stride on him, so we have some issues with placing because we're so little!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

My horse (the one on my avatar) is 17 hands his specialties are hunter and driving classes. My friend does show her 15-2 hand gelding with a nice stride in driving and does decent. In some driving classes it just takes consistancy.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay, I have to see if I can make this work. This is our morgan gelding Roo, in this video it was about his 5 or 6th time being harnessed.
http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/western_girl_/?action=view&current=albertamorganshow027.flv


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, I would love to drive a horse like Roo. I have never driven a high stepper.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

man, this makes me wish I had someone to video my minis now! Around here some shows offer mini barrels and mini pole bending, me and my stallion love doing those two events! He is such a little speed demon, he does an average mini size barrel race in 28.0 seconds! We covered a full size barrel course one in just under a minute, it was like 57 or 58 seconds, I don't remember exactly on that one, but I know everyone was like wow! I just have a few pics which I will try to scan and add on here in a few minutes.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I posted my pics in horse pictures so everyone would be able to enjoy the driving minis!
here is the link to it.
Yeah, I know I am dumb, lol
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/driving-duo-pic-heavy-20984/#post231992


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Awwe... I love the flowers in their manes!


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

LauraB said:


> Awwe... I love the flowers in their manes!


Yeah, we try to accessorize for parades. The one with my silver mare that has the little white garter on her leg is when we dressed her and Buck up like newlyweds. Poor horses, we put so much crap on them and they just don't care.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

This makes me wish that Lizzy and I drove.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

aw i would love to learn about driving ! It looks like so much fun


----------

